

Fourtones - play Songs to learn Chinese characters - fourtones
http://fourtones.com

======
gbraad
"You must sign up with Google Chrome" ?

Note: seems to be unreachable from China itself

~~~
fourtones
China basically blocks anything the mentions the word China/Chinese so unless
your server is in China your site is going to get blocked. Even if it doesn't
get blocked it's going to be too slow to use so if you are serious about
supporting Chinese users then you have to setup shop in the mainland. Yup,
Chrome. This website was made by 1 person, it relies heavily on javascript
apis that are only in HTML5 spec ; we do plan to support other modern browsers
at some point but Chrome is the 1st choice for us.

